# 2900 Acre Club in N. Talbot Co. Looking for members



## leoparddog (Mar 15, 2011)

White Oak Sporting Club in north Talbot County is now accepting members for the 2012-2013 season.  We have 2900  acres with 34 hunters maximum. A permanent camp with cabins and camper spots with hookups and utilities included in the member dues.  WOSC has been a hunting club in the same location for over 40 years.  We aren't going anywhere; our members have made a long term commitment to our favorite pasttime and we hope you can join us.

Our regular membership year begins May 15, includes Deer and Turkey season next year.  Full year 'round access to the camp and land.  No reserved stands or hunting areas, we operate on a Pin-In system.

2900 acres is a lot of land to hunt and we feel we offer a great hunting experience at great price point for the acreage!!!

Member fees are $1600 payable via cash, check.  Our club does fill up every year so don't delay.


www.whiteoaksportingclub.com


If interested in a tour of the property and camp, send me a PM
Thanks

Fall 2014 Updates
We have 3 openings remaining for the 2014-2015 Season


----------



## leoparddog (Aug 12, 2011)

NEWS
The new lake is filling up and hopefully will draw some ducks or geese this winter.  It will make a great bass pond in a few years with the standing stumps and underwater terrain features.  Send me a PM or give me a call/text at 770-235-5612 and we'll set you up!


----------



## shakey hunter (Aug 13, 2011)

I was a member back in the 90s this is some super land. I'm sure it has done nothing but get better. Good luck with getting members.  I sure do miss listening to Ol Tucker around the "temple of truth" as he called it.  RIP ol buddy.


----------



## leoparddog (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks SH,
I joined White Oak the year before Tucker passed away so I only knew him for a while.  He often comes up in conversation.  I remember him holding "church" in the pavillion a few times.
If you ever care to stop by and visit, there are a few guys still in the club you'll likely know.  We still have the big opening day BBQ if you're in the county that day.  Come on by and eat your fill.

That buck in my avatar?  He's from Area 8.  We found his skull this weekend.  He turned out to be a 14 point, 145" gross and was about 6.5 yrs old.


----------



## shakey hunter (Aug 22, 2011)

I use to hunt 6 but had good a few honey holes around the first lake they built. I saw some big deer come off the lease. I wish had the money to get back in. Thats deer is a hoss, yall have a good year.


----------



## leoparddog (Aug 23, 2011)

You're always welcome around the campfire at WhiteOak, if you ever want to guest hunt just let me know.  I changed my avatar to the buck we've named DoubleDrop, skull found this weekend.


----------



## davidlambert (Aug 25, 2011)

bump


----------



## davidlambert (Aug 29, 2011)

bump


----------



## davidlambert (Sep 2, 2011)

bump


----------



## tboles (Dec 24, 2011)

*club*

Any fishing on the property?


----------



## leoparddog (Dec 27, 2011)

We do have bank access to one large lake,  A second fishing lake of 5-10 acres is now a few years old and is starting to produce some nice "fun" sized bass.  We expect to have some decent duck hunting there too.


----------



## cuernos1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Are you full? Let me know.thx


----------



## MountainMedic (Feb 10, 2012)

Still have openings? I'm interested.my names heath, and my number is (706)851 5008. Thanks


----------



## leoparddog (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey Heath,
This is Max, we talked yesterday on the phone.  

Yes we still have openings and we'll be in camp next weekend if anyone wants to look around.


----------



## leoparddog (Mar 21, 2012)

We have picked up a few new members and still have some openings for this year.


----------



## Kajun Larry (Mar 22, 2012)

*Hunt club membership*

Very interested in your club, please call or email me at lherbert21@msn.com 404-259-5565 when you get a chance.  Thx Again!


----------



## schleyhunter (Mar 22, 2012)

I may have missed it, but how many total members? and what kind of trophy management do yall practice. Also any supplemental feeding being done.


----------



## leoparddog (Mar 24, 2012)

Please take a look at our website for more information.

Members:  Our practice is 85-95 acres per hunter.  Currently with 2800 acres we are targeting for 30 members.  Our goal is a "non-crowded" premium hunting and deer camp experience.

Talbot is a QDM county.  We allow 1 county legal buck and the second buck must be bigger than the first and a minimum of 14.5" inside spread.  Any member or guest shooting a buck that does not meet these requirements will be assessed a fine as detailed in our rules.  The only exception for these buck rules is for a 1st buck for a new hunter.

http://whiteoaksportingclub.com


----------



## leoparddog (Jul 18, 2013)

Just updating the thread.  We still have some openings.  The new lake is full and producing fish and some ducks.  Check out our website to see some photos of last years bucks.

http://whiteoaksportingclub.com/

Send me a PM or contact the club via the info on the Contact page of the website


----------



## leoparddog (Feb 27, 2014)

I got a call from a Woody's member so I decided to update the thread.  We have 2-3 openings for the 2014-2015 season.  These last few years have been great for the deer hunting with one 160" class buck and several in the mid-130" range.  Check out our website and Facebook page for photos.  PM me or call me 770-235-5612 and we'll set up a tour of the property.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/WhiteOak-Sporting-Club/183487131682462


----------



## leoparddog (Mar 24, 2014)

I got out the member spreadsheet, check to see who had paid and we still have 3 openings


----------



## leoparddog (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks everyone for looking.  Our member list is full now.  If we have anyone drop out or fail to pay by May 15th, I will update the thread.


----------



## leoparddog (Apr 16, 2014)

Update:  We had one member whose job transfered him to TN and he's decided to drop out.

Sooo. We have one opening!  Please send me a PM, or give me a call 770-235-5612


----------



## Jdarr34 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hello my name is Jacob, are there anymore openings for this season? My email is Jdarr34@gmail.com

Thanks 
Jacob


----------



## leoparddog (Jun 30, 2014)

Just a quick update.  We still have a few openings for next fall.  We picked up an extra 100 acres of adjoining land and now have one or two more hardwood creek bottoms to hunt.  Check out our FB page, website or give us a call for more info.

Max


----------



## leoparddog (Jul 15, 2014)

Bump


----------

